# PSP PRICE



## harsh471 (May 17, 2005)

Whats the price of psp in india and abrode and where can i buy it


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum harsh471. The PSP is available in India for around 15k. I suggest you do a look up on these websites.
*www.ebay.in (For Indian prices)
*www.amazon.com (For prices abroad). It is obviously cheaper abroad.


----------



## vm_killer (May 17, 2005)

*ps2*

i am interested in buying ps2. i stay in bangalore. please contact me  at chetansuttraway@yahoo.com


----------



## shaunak (May 17, 2005)

i u r in mumbai u can get it 4 12.5k~13.5k (depends on dollar rate, it costs 300$usd) from a shop called alfa in parla east. but u wont get garuntee and each game costs 2k! the device is a eye popper btw. but the price is too steep for a handheld


----------



## mamba (May 19, 2005)

13k in palika bazar , delhi


----------



## magnet (May 19, 2005)

how come ps2  rates gone above...last time  here in this forum somewhere i read....ps2 10.5k and xbox 11k..that too modded..................i need to update the market rates now........


----------



## harsh471 (May 19, 2005)

I got a psp for 14k in vadodara in gujarat but what the hell the game cost about 2-3k whats wrong with sony that they are selling games at such a rate If someone have games please can you give me  I will pay for it. I bet there are pepople out there who will sooner or later get the stuff pirarted


----------



## shaunak (May 20, 2005)

magnet said:
			
		

> how come ps2  rates gone above...last time  here in this forum somewhere i read....ps2 10.5k and xbox 11k..that too modded..................i need to update the market rates now........



not playstation 2 we r duscussing "play station portable" (psp).
xbox at 11k wow. btw xbox 360 will cost 20k or sumthing


----------



## magnet (May 20, 2005)

psp???whts that.....difference btw psp and ps2????and wht is xbox 360 btw???does it differ frm normal xbox??


----------



## khandu (May 20, 2005)

PSP = Playstation Portable.. <-- Handheld device.. like Gameboy type.. but its simply AWESOME!!!!!

PS2 : The desk unit.. <-- AWESOME TOO!!!

Goin to get real good rates for PS2, XBOX and MODS .. do contac me in a few days..


----------



## mamba (May 21, 2005)

psp , hand held device , screen bout 4-5" diagonally

xbox 360 , u can call it xbox 2 , would b out in nov this year

ps3 out in spring next year


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2005)

isnt Xbox 360 is out!

i read somewhere .. that it has been launched 
by Microsoft with a IBM Processor in it.

if you know about it tell us more.


----------



## mamba (May 21, 2005)

the launchin thing was just 2 show the world that its coming , 4 those who dont the net or dont forum , somethin official coz most ppl on this forum 2 have known for months bout its awaited release 

will start retailin in early november


----------



## Charley (May 22, 2005)

*Re: ps2*



			
				vm_killer said:
			
		

> i am interested in buying ps2. i stay in bangalore. please contact me  at chetansuttraway@yahoo.com



look up ebay.in


----------



## suave_guy (May 30, 2005)

from where can i buy Sony PSP in Delhi?

wats the min. price i can expect...

also what about Nintendo DS....has it released in india yet?

and whats the expected price?

Thx in advance...


----------

